# Best fixed broadheads for Kudu & Eland



## AK145

IMHO....any of the popular well made heads will do the trick with that set up if the shot placement is on the money and the blades are sharp. Muzzy, Slick Trick, G5, Magnus, Silver Flame.....


----------



## nimrod-100

AK145 said:


> IMHO....any of the popular well made heads will do the trick with that set up if the shot placement is on the money and the blades are sharp. Muzzy, Slick Trick, G5, Magnus, Silver Flame.....


Exactly - and most of all shot placement is the key


----------



## MMBACain

Magnus Stinger Buzzcut..


----------



## Deserthuntr

*Fixed BH's*

Last year I hunted a kudu cow and eland bull with much the same setup as yours, Hoyt Vulcan 70#, Easton Super Slim 340 arrows and NAP Razorbacks 100gr. I was surprised with the Razorbacks performance. The kudu went about 30 yards and the eland about 40 yards. Both expired within sight. Good blood trail, not that it was needed. Both animals expired within a minutes from when they were shot! 

And just repeating, shot placement is the most important and sharpen those blades! 

Going to give the Muzzies a try this year.

Best of luck to you!:thumbs_up


----------



## Gerhard

superga said:


> What is the best fixed broadhead to use for Kudu & Eland?
> 
> Hoyt Vulcan - 70lb, Easton Epics 340, Truglo Sight, Hoyt Quiver, Custom Cables by Hannes Roux
> 
> Hoyt Alphamax 32 - 70lb Easton Axis Nanos 340, Spot Hogg Sight, Fuse Quiver, Fuse Stabilizer, Fuse Cables.
> 
> Both bows super tuned by Redge Grant of Archers Edge.



125gr Slick Trick Standards....


----------



## rjc

I have had great success with Interloc 3 blade. I have taken 2 Kudu bulls and one Eland bull with the Interlocs, along with 7 other African animals and have been totally impressed with the results. Last year I tried a new head and had my first experience with a broadhead deflecting off of a rib (on very slight quartering away shot). This different head has a very sharp angle to the blade. I never had that happen with Interloc.


----------



## jamesaf2870

*heads*

shuttle t lock or teh steel force phat head great for thick boned animals good luck


----------



## slider1

I used a 70 lb Switchback GT Pro Hunters and 100 GR Silver Flames. Complete pass through on my Kudu.


----------



## Gerhard

slider1 said:


> I used a 70 lb Switchback GT Pro Hunters and 100 GR Silver Flames. Complete pass through on my Kudu.


That is a stunning trophy!!!

Ciongrats, 

Those Silver Flames are awesome broad heads.


----------



## Grizzlybear01

I for one have been shooting silverflame 210 grain broadheads. I have a 70 lbs bow 30 inch arrows and very recently I shot a broadhead that is one notch above the Silverflame, the Ashby Broadhead by Alaska Bowhunting Supply.

I have also been a custom knifemaker for a little over 27 years now and that is why I choose to shoot the darn thing.

Yesterday, I shot a Ashby through 3/4 inch Kempass wood, that wood is harder than red Oak, basically 1710 hardness on the Janka scale and the Ashby went completly through, rotated while slicing the wood perpendicular to the grain and ripped the wood apart.

I took the broadhead and it could still shave hair on my forearm, WOW !!!!!

Today, I used the same broadhead and the broadhead blew right through a block of Kempas, 1 inch and a half of wood still perpendicular to the wood grain, shattering the block in two. The arrow stuck in a tree 5 yards behind the wood it shot through. 

Ashby is now my number 1 choice !!!!

Daniel


----------



## Karoojager

The new XL SilverFlame will work great.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Ashby BHDS*



Grizzlybear01 said:


> I for one have been shooting silverflame 210 grain broadheads. I have a 70 lbs bow 30 inch arrows and very recently I shot a broadhead that is one notch above the Silverflame, the Ashby Broadhead by Alaska Bowhunting Supply.
> 
> I have also been a custom knifemaker for a little over 27 years now and that is why I choose to shoot the darn thing.
> 
> Yesterday, I shot a Ashby through 3/4 inch Kempass wood, that wood is harder than red Oak, basically 1710 hardness on the Janka scale and the Ashby went completly through, rotated while slicing the wood perpendicular to the grain and ripped the wood apart.
> 
> I took the broadhead and it could still shave hair on my forearm, WOW !!!!!
> 
> Today, I used the same broadhead and the broadhead blew right through a block of Kempas, 1 inch and a half of wood still perpendicular to the wood grain, shattering the block in two. The arrow stuck in a tree 5 yards behind the wood it shot through.
> 
> Ashby is now my number 1 choice !!!!
> 
> Daniel


Daniel,
In what weights do you get them?
Philip


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Here is the rotating action of the single bevel Ashby broadhead, look at what it did to 3/4" block of Kempas, no wonder they bust through bone !!!! 

I am still blown away today folks at what this broadhead does !!!!!


----------



## Dashai

I got a complete pass through on a large Eland with a Shuttle T.

Went right out the thickest part of the opposite shoulder.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus

guys try our buzzcut two or four blade. we have had over one hundred bowhunters have great success on large african animals. most for african animals use the two blade buzzcut and not only do they work but they are very strong.


----------



## Terrier

This is the 3th biggest Kudu in Namibia with bow.
He use the Hunor Sliver broadhead.

http://www.natron.net/napha/topten/kudu.html


----------



## nimrod-100

Harvested mine in 2005 with the *125 grain Silverflame*.
Shooting distance = 28 meters.
Flight distance = 103 meters within sight.


----------



## ASG

The list can be endless.

Muzzy's
Thunderheads
Nitrons
Silver Flames
G5 Montecs
G5 Striker
Rocket Steelhead (mechanical)

All of these b/heads have accounted for thousands of kudu over the years.
Have a look at b/heads in the local tackle shop and choose you one you like best. They'll all work on your chosen species if you put the arrow in the right place.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Craig,

You have been scarce lately.

You must join us on the SA forums a bit!


----------

